# Ruepix



## Robyne (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just thought i'd introduce you to Rue's new friend, Pixel.

Rubix is in the background and is our first budgie but as my job became more demanding I couldn't give him as much time and attention as he needed, so I found him a new playmate.

I'm really lucky that they seem to get on well and now are as mischievous as any two budgies could be.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new budgie, he's got the sweetest most beautiful colours!  
I'm glad Rubix is happy with his new friend and they get along well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pixel and Rubix are both very cute! Glad to hear they are doing well together. *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rubix and Pixel are so cute together.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Both really pretty. Congrats on the new family member


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats on the new budgie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome colors in Pixel. Looks like Rubix has a nice new friend .


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Just love their names!*


----------

